# Potential stray cat that is ill?



## evamoree (Jun 30, 2016)

So today on my way to college I saw a cat that looked ill (didn't look properly but looked like it had gunky eyes) that came up to me constantly meowing (quite 'hoarsely' for a cat meow). He/she didn't have a collar, I've never seen the cat before either.

Obviously now I wish I had taken a closer look, but I had an exam in 10 minutes when I was walking so I didn't really have much time to stop.

What should I do if i see it again? Even if it's not a stray, the owner should surely be treating the cat. I have no means of doing much really since I'm unsure whether it's a feral cat or not, and I'm probably worrying over nothing (I've seen a ton of rescue cat videos where the cat has been ill).


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

If he came up to you miaowing he's not likely to be feral, but could be a hungry stray, or just a friendly cat....and the fact of having no collar doesn't mean anything. Other than his eyes, what sort of condition was he in?


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

The owner could well be treating the cat, you dont know that he or she isnt! 

My cat is a total tart, he knows the exact time the kids walk to and from school as well as when the neighbour walks to the shop. He deposits himself on the path outside, miaowing, rubbing round them all and begging for fuss. 

He could well be mistaken for a stray, he is a very slim cat (especially in the summer when he is out more) so on first appearances may seem thin to some people. 

Keep a look out for the cat if you are that way again and if you are overly concerned contact the RSPCA.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

claire8234 said:


> My cat is a total tart,


Yes, I have one the same, looks at people (even the vet) with an expression that says: 'Thank you so much for caring about me...no-one else does'.


----------



## evamoree (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for the replies both of you  I haven't seen the cat since. Wouldn't have mistaken it for a stray if it weren't so skinny (I very rarely see skinny cats)


----------

